# Any one in Moraira?



## ronny333

After doing a little bit of research it would seem that Moraira is one of the more up market places on the Costa Blanca - would that be right?

Any body live there that can tell me whats its like in the winter? does it completely shut down? and also what airport is the most convenient when living there? as it would appear you could go north or south. 

Looks grate in the photos but its hard to get a feeling of how big it is - and how cosmopolitan it is also. 

Any information would be grate - but if your living in the area its always nice to hear some first hand accounts. 

Cheers me dears X


----------



## xabiaxica

ronny333 said:


> After doing a little bit of research it would seem that Moraira is one of the more up market places on the Costa Blanca - would that be right?
> 
> Any body live there that can tell me whats its like in the winter? does it completely shut down? and also what airport is the most convenient when living there? as it would appear you could go north or south.
> 
> Looks grate in the photos but its hard to get a feeling of how big it is - and how cosmopolitan it is also.
> 
> Any information would be grate - but if your living in the area its always nice to hear some first hand accounts.
> 
> Cheers me dears X


hi & welcome

I live just up the coast from Moraira

I've never heard it called up-market before ...though I guess it's not exactly downmarket!!

we do visit now & again - it doesn't seem as busy as it used to be in Summer . but then Jávea hasn't been so busy the past couple of years either

in winter it does seem to be a bit of a ghost town to me, always has done


----------



## fourgotospain

We went there on Sunday - I guess it is more upmarket than Calpe or Benidorm, maybe the same as Javea though price wise?? It is very pretty, but little though, only a few streets with the harbour and a main beach, then shops etc lining the main road through to Calpe. It's surrounded by lots of hillside villas and a bit bleak when the sun doesn't shine. When it does it's lovely. Alicante is very slightly closer than Valencia airport wise. Hope this helps.


----------



## 90199

My Father lived in El Portet, which joins on to Moraira, for years, he thought it was fantastic. I visited him many times and I liked the place very much including the surrounding area. There were people who were upmarket living in some very luxurious homes.

In the winter it was quiet and cold, my father had to use heating, in the summer it was busy and hot, very hot. However all this was a few years ago so no doubt it has changed. Google Earth gives some good views,

Hepa


----------



## djfwells

I live about 10km inland from Moraira and I would agree that it is generally more upmarket than some of the other Towns in the Marina Alta. There are hardly any 'mainstream hotels' catering for package holidays, and as such the few hotels that there are, are more of the Boutique Hotel type. House prices are generally higher than other towns also, and (in my opinion anyway) there are a high number of private Holiday Home owners (as opposed to the Buy to let speculators).
It is a nice quite beach to visit in the winter time, but the bars, shops and restaurants are very sad up until around Easter time.


----------



## ronny333

Thanks for your reply's - sounds interesting but maybe a little small for what I'm searching for - going to stop by on the way to Valencia to check it out. 

Is there any other places in the area you would recommend seeing - looking for authentic Spanish coast - that's to to over run with tourists - with hints of sophistication. 

The lime stone cliffs which create such amazing back drop - the light sand turquoise blue sea is the main attraction - but just having trouble finding the right part so far. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ronny333

Edit* "that's not to over run with tourists"


----------



## jojo

The trouble with trying to find somewhere thats not over run with tourists is that sooooo many tourists are looking for that, they end up creating a destination that IS over run with tourists!! lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## ronny333

yeah your right about that - that being the main off put of Spain for me being that its just soooooo accessible for..... every body - hardly any of parts of the Costa's don't have that undiscovered feel. 

Having said that accessibility is also an incredibly useful point as well! :clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky

ronny333 said:


> yeah your right about that - that being the main off put of Spain for me being that its just soooooo accessible for..... every body - hardly any of parts of the Costa's don't have that undiscovered feel.
> 
> Having said that accessibility is also an incredibly useful point as well! :clap2:


What you maybe need to look at is living somewhere just out of the main town. That way you can get the best of both worlds. We live a short drive from Oliva and La Font D'en Carros. La Font seems quite Spanish, and it's a nice enough village. You have to drive 4 kms to Oliva or a little more to Gandia though, and maybe 6 kms or so to the beaches. 

So you could live outside Javea for instance, or Denia in one of the smaller villages .... just means you have to jump in your car sometimes


----------



## ronny333

Stravinsky said:


> What you maybe need to look at is living somewhere just out of the main town. That way you can get the best of both worlds. We live a short drive from Oliva and La Font D'en Carros. La Font seems quite Spanish, and it's a nice enough village. You have to drive 4 kms to Oliva or a little more to Gandia though, and maybe 6 kms or so to the beaches.
> 
> So you could live outside Javea for instance, or Denia in one of the smaller villages .... just means you have to jump in your car sometimes


Good advice Stravinsky - good to take in to account when renting or buying or even just holidaying anywhere in Spain :clap2:


----------

